# Brian L. Kennedy



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2020)

Just found out that a person who posted on MT many years ago has passed away

BRIAN L. KENNEDY, 1958-2019

We did not always agree, but he contributed a lot to the history of Chinese martial arts


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 19, 2020)

What was his login identity here?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 19, 2020)

Flying Crane said:


> What was his login identity here?



I don't remember, I think it was "Brian Kennedy" it was a few years back during the days of the mighty Bob. I believe on Kenpotalk he may have been Clark Kent.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 19, 2020)

Xue Sheng said:


> I don't remember, I think it was "Brian Kennedy" it was a few years back during the days of the mighty Bob. I believe on Kenpotalk he may have been Clark Kent.


I tihnk it might have been the opposite. I found a post on here as clark kent linking to his kenpotalk post, where the name was brian kennedy. He might have used both there though, I'm not sure. Before my time.

Still never good when someone dies though, my condolences to those who knew/trained with him.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 20, 2020)

RIP


----------



## Parzival (Feb 20, 2020)

f


----------



## dvcochran (Feb 20, 2020)

My condolences to the family.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 22, 2020)

RIP


----------

